# Teichpflanzen kaufen



## Psycho-21 (25. Mai 2008)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen wi ihr so eure Teichplanzen kauft.habe sie bisher immer von Kumpels bekommen oder an Naturteichen geholt (Natürlich mit erlaubnis vom Förster).Mein Teich und mein Pflanzenfilter sin eigentlich voll mit Planzen nur leider nichts was wirklich schön Blüht.Und da man ja Planzen nie genug haben kann hab ich mir gedacht ich kauf jetzt nochmal welche die schön Blühen.Wäre cool wenn ihr Internet seiten-shops hättet.


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichplanzen kaufen*

Hallo Benny,

schau mal hier bei Nymphaion (Werner)
kann ich sehr empfehlen, oder 
hier, ebenfalls Topqualität.


----------



## posemuckel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kaufen*

Hallo Benny,

ich habe mir gestern zur Erstbepflanzung meines neuen Teichs Pflanzen bei John Muijsson bestellt. www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de
Ist auch bei ebay unter alhi47 zu finden. Bisher war seine Beratung und Hilfe super, die Preise äusserst günstig und die Pflanzen, die in ein paar Tagen kommen, hoffentlich auch gut. Andere hier im Forum haben schon Erfahrung mit ihm und auch positiv berichtet.


----------

